#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Effective communicaton skills

## manukadali

This book is for those who want to improve their communication skills.......





  Similar Threads: Effective communication skills 7 Habits of Highly Effective people 5 Most effective study tips for GATE How Effective are Online Resources ? Listening Skills-Listening Skills Exercises-How To Listen  Pdf Download

----------


## Mukesh Kumar Mahato

i think it does not work .

----------


## vrishtisingh

thanks very much....

----------


## ANKIT1991

hi buddy
thanks for sharing

----------


## manukadali

*TAN Q GUYS, This book is mixed wid some adds as it  is a freeone and this one is not for grammatical practise, this is for communication skills so it is given with general examples..
*

----------


## kuttynaga

very nice i need it :):

----------


## JEEROCKZ

Very nice post.. !!!

----------

